# Calculate KH / alkalinity based on other data?



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

It it possible to calculate the KH if you know (for instance) the PH, temp, redox, conductivity? ANybody knows this?

I found this article which tells a lot, but not really formula's...
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumKH.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just use Seachem's Alkaine Bufferer to raise the KH. You may be able to "back in" to find the answer to this. It's fairly strong and a little gots a long way. 7 grams per (or 1 level teapoon) raieses the dKH is needed per 10g or 40 liters. ( I recommumd using only 50% of this amount.)

DIRECTIONS: Use 1 level teaspoon (7 g) for every 40 L (10 gallons*) daily until intended pH/KH is reached.

INSTRUCTIONS: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/AlkalineRegulator.html


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Left C, i don't want to add KH, just want to measure it using my computer (and sensors). I know that one could calculate the KH, but i am usure what data is needed.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think you can calculate KH from the parameters you listed. KH is the ppm of carbonate, expressed as ppm of calcium carbonate (as I recall). Our aquarium water contains such a mix of various chemicals, due to fertiliziing and what the water companies add, that trying to use a formula to determine the KH would be bound to be very inaccurate. A KH test kit is very cheap and the test is easy to interpret, so that is the best approach.


----------

